# Fame at last



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 31, 2020)

Golf Empire using one of my photos (without permission or fee!)

https://www.golfempire.co.uk/club/durham-clubs.htm


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2020)

I see no man in black?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Golf Empire using one of my photos (without permission or fee!)

https://www.golfempire.co.uk/club/durham-clubs.htm

Click to expand...

Just superimpose yourself onto it, or charge them


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 31, 2020)

Crow said:



			I see no man in black?
		
Click to expand...

Probably spending a penny in the bushes.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 14, 2020)

Golf monthly  asked me  if they could use one of mine, I said yes, but it was credited to Shutterstock!!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 27, 2020)

@Maninblack4612 did you have a driver head custom made? I keep seeing one advertised on facebook for a company that does that kind of thing


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 27, 2020)

Marshy77 said:



@Maninblack4612 did you have a driver head custom made? I keep seeing one advertised on facebook for a company that does that kind of thing
		
Click to expand...

I had it customised with a logo but the people who did it don't do it any more.


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2020)

I spotted MIB also. Someone is selling some service.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 27, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I had it customised with a logo but the people who did it don't do it any more.
		
Click to expand...

Someone on one of the golf selling pages looks like they are doing it.


----------



## Tessie_Butkowski (Mar 2, 2020)

There is only a picture of a golf course. Does it belong to you?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 3, 2020)

Tessie_Butkowski said:



			There is only a picture of a golf course. Does it belong to you?
		
Click to expand...

The picture does, the golf course doesn't!


----------



## DanFST (Mar 5, 2020)

Request it be a) taken down or b) you be paid 

It doesn't have a CC0 license, it's illegal. Too many companies get away with this.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 5, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Request it be a) taken down or b) you be paid

It doesn't have a CC0 license, it's illegal. Too many companies get away with this.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want them to take it down, it gives my club a bit of prestige. They wouldn't pay if I asked, they'd take it down & I would rather it was there. And I'm a retired pro photographer, I understand about copyright.


----------



## golfempire (Mar 9, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I don't want them to take it down, it gives my club a bit of prestige. They wouldn't pay if I asked, they'd take it down & I would rather it was there. And I'm a retired pro photographer, I understand about copyright.
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm that the photo in question was supplied to us by the golf club (therefore we assumed it was ok to use).

We had an image on file for them but they specifically wanted one that included Cleadon water tower and asked if we could swap it over. 

Maninblack is correct.... we wouldn't pay  but likewise we'd quickly remove it if it was causing any problems, although that doesn't appear to the case, so hopefully all good but just wanted to clear that up.

btw, it looks a lovely course (coastal heathland?) and the opens seem cracking value!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 9, 2020)

golfempire said:



			Just to confirm that the photo in question was supplied to us by the golf club (therefore we assumed it was ok to use).

We had an image on file for them but they specifically wanted one that included Cleadon water tower and asked if we could swap it over.

Maninblack is correct.... we wouldn't pay  but likewise we'd quickly remove it if it was causing any problems, although that doesn't appear to the case, so hopefully all good but just wanted to clear that up.

btw, it looks a lovely course (coastal heathland?) and the opens seem cracking value!
		
Click to expand...

The club know that they can use my photos however they like. I've been a member for about 65 years & do what I can to help. It's nice to see one's work displayed & I don't mind at all. I wouldn't ask for money, I retired last year & it would only cause problems with the tax man! 

And yes, it's a great course, built on limestone & open & dry virtually all year round.


----------



## IainP (Mar 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			I spotted MIB also. Someone is selling some service.
		
Click to expand...

This the one I had spotted, different from the OP.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			This the one I had spotted, different from the OP.

View attachment 29342

Click to expand...

They're no longer in business.


----------



## Andy (Mar 14, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			They're no longer in business.
		
Click to expand...

He is advertising today on Facebook so must be in business.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 14, 2020)

Andy said:



			He is advertising today on Facebook so must be in business.
		
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Andy (Mar 14, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Link?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/293...31749947029785/?sale_post_id=1331749947029785


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 14, 2020)

Andy said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/293...31749947029785/?sale_post_id=1331749947029785

Click to expand...

There were two blokes, this might be the other one. They definitely packed up for a while.


----------

